# D.i.Y Bottles



## Cloud Beast King (18/7/17)

Who in the Western Cape side can i get empty vape bottles from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (18/7/17)

https://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/e-liquid-mixing/

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (18/7/17)

Vapour Mountain as well, probably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (18/7/17)

I think @Cloud Beast King is looking for used bottles. I would rather buy new as they are low cost items. I also prefer amber bottles with screw caps for mixing. Second-hand commercial juice bottles will usually have the dropper/pipette attachment in. It makes shaking a pain and I've heard people complaining of flavour loss through the rubber cap of the dropper attachment. You can get 50ml amber glass bottles or 100ml clear bottles for R4.50, i.e. 8 bottles for the cost of one concentrate or 28 bottles for the cost of one bottle of budget nic. 

Of course, nic bottles can be rinsed out and used for mixing as well once the nic is finished. It's such a cheap item I'd be loath to even get in my car and drive to pick up free second-hand bottles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (18/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I think @Cloud Beast King is looking for used bottles. I would rather buy new as they are low cost items. I also prefer amber bottles with screw caps for mixing. Second-hand commercial juice bottles will usually have the dropper/pipette attachment in. It makes shaking a pain and I've heard people complaining of flavour loss through the rubber cap of the dropper attachment. You can get 50ml amber glass bottles or 100ml clear bottles for R4.50, i.e. 8 bottles for the cost of one concentrate or 28 bottles for the cost of one bottle of budget nic.
> 
> Of course, nic bottles can be rinsed out and used for mixing as well once the nic is finished. It's such a cheap item I'd be loath to even get in my car and drive to pick up free second-hand bottles.


I sometimes just indulge and buy new bottles to replace old ones. This weekend I had to wash 29 of my used bottles (well it started off as 30, but the dropper for one went on a permanent holiday somewhere) and it's not something I particularly enjoy doing. Dishwasher is useless for HDPE bottles as the neck is too narrow for water to get in there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cloud Beast King (18/7/17)

Lol sorry should of said were to buy new bottles from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (18/7/17)

@Cloud Beast King, in that case any DIY vendor should have. Otherwise home supply stores. We have Westpack Lifestyle here in the Vaal, I don't think you get them in the Cape but should have equivalent stores.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (18/7/17)

Also depends on your vape style... You are really overdoing it when you have to go buy those vintage vinegar / tomato sauce / mustard bottles from Plastics4Africa... Then again they are grand for mixing larger quantities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (18/7/17)

KrayFish404 said:


> Also depends on your vape style... You are really overdoing it when you have to go buy those vintage vinegar / tomato sauce / mustard bottles from Plastics4Africa... Then again they are grand for mixing larger quantities.


They are awesome for bases too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gilly (18/7/17)

Plastics Depot N1 City. They located by Value Centre near Fruit and Veg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jus_Joos (18/7/17)

I just found a place near where I work in Constantia/Wynberg. They called Bonpak. Not sure if they do delivery. Paid just over R120 for 50 HDPE bottles, but they do have glass as well with droppers for about R4. They also have the harder PET bottles which DIYers love for around the same price. 
http://www.bonpak.co.za/contactus-2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cloud Beast King (18/7/17)

Thanx alot guys!
appreciate all the help

Reactions: Like 1


----------

